# New chaos god....?



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This showed up from Lady Atia on Twitter.










Could also just be a new symbol for slaanesh that doesn't use the male and female symbols


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh yes, you haven't heard? Be'lakor's ascended to take up the mantle of Malice/Malal.

(...I wish)


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Perhaps it's archaon


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

a new chaos marine codex maybe. or just a symbol of what is to come. just speculating. or simply just a cool picture of chaos armies.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Judging by the artwork and the release schedule, it will be an Age of Sigmar thing


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Never mind I can see the image now, what would you replace Slaanesh with even...


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Shouldn't tzeench be opposite to khorne?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Maybe a way to difference Fantasy Slaanesh from 40K Slaanesh? Looking at the symbol which looks like having four horns, it might be they replace slaanesh with the Horned Rat? or Khaine? What happned to Khaine during the end times?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

DaisyDuke said:


> Shouldn't tzeench be opposite to khorne?


Nah. Tzeentch's rival is Nurgle. The rivalries started out Khorne:Slaanesh and Tzeentch:Nurgle in the original Realms of Chaos books. 

There was 1 or 2 editions where it switched to Khorne:Tzeentch and Slaanesh:Nurgle. But they switched back years ago. 

My guess is they're replacing Slaanesh in Age of Sigmar. Slaanesh has always been a problem when trying to market to a younger demographic. After the switch to 3rd ed 40K, GW tried really hard to make Slaanesh more tween appropriate and it was mostly just bad and stupid looking. 

AoS definitely seems to be a major play for a new demographic. So I bet that's how they solved it.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Well, that would explain the excerpt about Slaanesh in the Sigma books:










He/she's not dead, just captured. So either the new symbol is The Horned Rat (seeing as Skaven is now part of the Chaos faction) or Slaanesh has a new symbol.

My moneys on The Horned Rat, to make the Skaven a bigger part of the Chaos faction.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Horned Rat makes sense. Looks like a pair of Verminlord horns or something, too, honestly...


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Moriouce said:


> Maybe a way to difference Fantasy Slaanesh from 40K Slaanesh? Looking at the symbol which looks like having four horns, it might be they replace slaanesh with the Horned Rat? or Khaine? What happned to Khaine during the end times?


His avatar, Tyrion was slain by a Champion of Lileath, Alith Anar.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Asamodai said:


> His avatar, Tyrion was slain by a Champion of Lileath, Alith Anar.


The same Tyrion that went to capture Slaanesh? Does this Champion of Lileath have anything to do with Slaanesh? May Slaanesh have corrupted Khaine or even merged with his spirit to form a new god?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Maybe Slaanesh mated with the horned rad and have produced the new chaos god: The HORNY RAT!!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

neferhet said:


> Maybe Slaanesh mated with the horned rad and have produced the new chaos god: The HORNY RAT!!


"Me so horny, I hurt you long time" :grin:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Moriouce said:


> "Me so horny, I hurt you long time" :grin:


:laugh: OH NO! PLEASE! NOT IN THERE! AAARGH! *turns into a spawn*


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

But this :







is the symbol of the Horned Rat...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

you mean "was".


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

It is thesymbol of the chaos god of procrastination, the scourge of project logs everywhere, all shall know him and despair.....when they get around to it!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

neferhet said:


> you mean "was".


we don't know yet. unless you have some affirmation from officials that the horned rat truly became the new 4th chaos god and took on a new symbol


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Also note the orientation of each symbol


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

oh nono i wasn't implying that the rat was becoming a chaos god.
Simply that the horned rat symbols was that of the old fluff. i have yet to see a new AoS horned rat symbol


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Also this









the horns resemble malekith's crown


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Also note the orientation of each symbol


What do you mean? They are oriented outwards? The unknown symbol is oriented as we should see it. 



neferhet said:


> Also this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It also resemble the bovine head of the GW Keeper of Secrets, with the huge ears and curved hornes.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nurgles symbol is oriented to the right. Khornes is upright, tzeentch seems to the left it would be stupid for the new symbol to be oriented upside down but who knows


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Nurgles symbol is oriented to the right. Khornes is upright, tzeentch seems to the left it would be stupid for the new symbol to be oriented upside down but who knows


They are not up side down. If you spin the Wheel the symbol at the bottom is oriented the right way. It might work as a mechanism where the larger Wheel turns the smaller and different symbols pass through a certain period. Like the Maya Calender.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

I think the point is, everyone is seeing a round thing with horns pointing up, when being at the bottom, it's actually a round thing with horns pointing down when viewed properly.

Sort of like an abstract spider..... Which goes against the Horned Rat idea.....


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

nevynxxx said:


> I think the point is, everyone is seeing a round thing with horns pointing up, when being at the bottom, it's actually a round thing with horns pointing down when viewed properly.
> 
> Sort of like an abstract spider..... Which goes against the Horned Rat idea.....



Yes, this.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm confident in trusting a local source that it's slaanesh, with a new symbol. 
I'm also told there "may be more info in the new book".
Not confirmed, but what I was told about the eldar bits when they came out was spot on so I believe who I'm hearing this from.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Look at her head. Maybe theyre just changing the symbol


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

That nurgle symbol looks like a penis and balls. Lol

I'm thinking the horned rat doesn't make much sense unless they throw other concepts in there.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

All hail Hashut, 5th guy on the podium of Chaos...



















6th is Horned Rat...










Though maybe Be'lakor has found his way to ascend to the level of godhood. Or in a power vacuum has managed to get a load to follow him.










Malal / Malice I think had this as his mark










Also if you read through Libre Chaotica you had a load of minor "gods" who were meant to be on the horizon and had aspects of their own. Most of which were just knocked down when they got to big, and could never get enough of a following.

Maybe Beastmen got one of the Brey elevated to a position of power on the 4.

Personally I think it is just a change to Slaanesh, less sex, more chains, domination, temptation, enslavement, entrapment or corruption from within... (possible that he let himself get captured if he is to eat away at the other side from the inside).


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

So, 8 Chaos gods then,
Khorne, Tzeench, Nurgle, Slaanesh (after some time spent in an addiction clinic, during which he is covered by Blank, the random Chaos god of randomly placed antlers and other random things like Vespa 150 TAP's and left handed corkscrews)
plus space for the other 4
Khaine, The Horned God (now known as Roland), Malal and Hashish.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> ...plus space for the other 4: Khaine, The Horned God (now known as Roland), Malal and Hashish.


Is hashish the Smokey god?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Is hashish the Smokey god?



You know he has a kid with Slaanesh? The Smoking Hot God!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> So, 8 Chaos gods then,
> Khorne, Tzeench, Nurgle, Slaanesh (after some time spent in an addiction clinic, during which he is covered by Blank, the random Chaos god of randomly placed antlers and other random things like Vespa 150 TAP's and left handed corkscrews)
> plus space for the other 4
> Khaine, The Horned God (now known as Roland), Malal and Hashish.


Khaine his not a Chaos God. He's the Elven God of War (or murder f you're a Dark Elf). Totally different.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Sooo here ya go...














































Seems pretty broken to me


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Asamodai said:


> Khaine his not a Chaos God. He's the Elven God of War (or murder f you're a Dark Elf). Totally different.


Some suggest Khaine is just an aspect of Khorne, or that they're the same diety. Not so different.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe the old Slaanesh symbol can't be copyrighted, it might be too similar to some sort of transgender symbol. So GW invented a new one. Although it does look like Malekith's Crown/Helm.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Tha Tall One said:


> Some suggest Khaine is just an aspect of Khorne, or that they're the same diety. Not so different.


Pssh, Khorne wishes.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

nevynxxx said:


> I think the point is, everyone is seeing a round thing with horns pointing up, when being at the bottom, it's actually a round thing with horns pointing down when viewed properly


I disagree: the other three are oriented to be correct if you turn the wheel until they are at the bottom, so the symbol currently at the bottom is most likely to be seen as-is, i.e. pointing up.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

@Dave T Hobbit+1

Based on the orientations "up" is always towards the center.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

And that would leave khorne's symbol upside down

But i am willing to bet that the way we are viewing it is meant to be up, and that its just a new symbol for slaanesh thats more original and unique


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I disagree: the other three are oriented to be correct if you turn the wheel until they are at the bottom, so the symbol currently at the bottom is most likely to be seen as-is, i.e. pointing up.






Kreuger said:


> @Dave T Hobbit+1
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the orientations "up" is always towards the center.



As I stated 20 post ago.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Moriouce said:


> As I stated 20 post ago.


Oh, I agreed with you 20 posts ago too! I just hadn't posted an agreement. I recalled that David wasn't the only one to espouse that view, but he was the most recent so I was just adding on. 

I'm not stingy with my support. 

@Moriouce+1 !



=)


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Asamodai said:


> Khaine his not a Chaos God. He's the Elven God of War (or murder f you're a Dark Elf). Totally different.


Ah, but with the mighty hammer of retcon; Khaine could even be the Chaos God of the Tyranids.....
(plus it wasn't exactly a serious post)



Kreuger said:


> Is hashish the Smokey god?


He's the Chaos God of Munchies and Paranoia


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/07/new-age-of-sigmar-leaks-show-slaaensh-missing.html

Looks like the chaos god's might be in trouble, as in, in the fluff.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link Einherjar667 it does seem that Chaos is in for a major shake-up.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I disagree: the other three are oriented to be correct if you turn the wheel until they are at the bottom, so the symbol currently at the bottom is most likely to be seen as-is, i.e. pointing up.


Ack... You're right. How odd.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Who is te daemon pictured on the page of text about slaanesh going missing?
Is that Malaerion? Who actually is Malaerion? 
Could he be anything to do with te new sign (if no slaanesh, who I believe it is)?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

From Faeit:

Slaanesh:
the book states that the dark prince’s throne is empty because he
dissapeard and his followers are fighting for it


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Charandris said:


> Who is te daemon pictured on the page of text about slaanesh going missing?
> Is that Malaerion? Who actually is Malaerion?
> Could he be anything to do with te new sign (if no slaanesh, who I believe it is)?


Malaerion is Malekith, they basically had to rename him for copywrite issues (there are characters in other fiction with that name).
Take a butchers at this lot if you want to learn more. End times were dodgey... Espesially thongs like Malekith being accepted as king cos... reasons... oh and they didnt worship slaanesh it was some some other god... what doesnt explain the whole teaming up with n'arki on 2 occasions. And Tzeentch sticking Sigmar in a hole.

http://1d4chan.org/wiki/The_End_Times


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Would it be silly to wander if malekith is perhaps the dude who's maybe come out on top among the squabbles and has ascended to the status of chaos god?
If not him then I believe someone has, to trigger the new symbol.
Pretty excited to find out!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

https://scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=fe2a7c66740fa6c3c2dbd7717f2d4bd9&oe=561625B7

There's that.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

So turned out it was the Horned Rat










...
...
...
...
...
...
...

Or is it...

It says that he has ascended to the pantheon, but that doesn't mean that that is his new symbol. That could of course be the empty throne of Slaanesh.
I imagine the Horned Rat more like this...










Remember that he is going to be stealing from the other threes plates.
He has always been an aspect of Nurgle in the whole plague thing, though in the long long ago Clan Pestilence actually worshipped Nurgle and the Horned Rat.
He will steal from Tzeentch with the whole manipulator and sneaky stuff.
He will steal from Khorne with the bloodlust and rage as Skaven when they are outnumbering and the killing starts they get into a frenzy.
The only thing he ever took from Slaanesh is the whole breeding like rats thing that they must have been breeding quickly and having a lot of sex... the other thing was the culture of excess for the higher ups.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

so despite the crossovers during end times, its good to see that 40k and sigmar remain separate, with slanesh still in the pantheon.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I personally hope it's not the horned rat. 
The original four gods each represent an ugly trait of humanity, in one way or another. And the rat simply doesn't in te same way, and upsets the balance of the big four.
I'm not denying it to remain a possibility, I just hope he isn't the new chaos god because I feel he doesn't fit into the place slaanesh left behind.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Charandris said:


> I personally hope it's not the horned rat.
> The original four gods each represent an ugly trait of humanity, in one way or another. And the rat simply doesn't in te same way, and upsets the balance of the big four.
> I'm not denying it to remain a possibility, I just hope he isn't the new chaos god because I feel he doesn't fit into the place slaanesh left behind.


If Nurgle had a heart attack I feel the horned rat would fit in there far better


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Bindi Baji said:


> If Nurgle had a heart attack


----HERESY!------Blam!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Bindi Baji said:


> If Nurgle had a heart attack I feel the horned rat would fit in there far better


Mmmm damn, just imagine his cholesterol levels.... uke:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Clan Mouldor + Tzeeentch magic would be Awesome


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Charandris said:


> I personally hope it's not the horned rat.
> The original four gods each represent an ugly trait of humanity, in one way or another. And the rat simply doesn't in te same way, and upsets the balance of the big four.
> I'm not denying it to remain a possibility, I just hope he isn't the new chaos god because I feel he doesn't fit into the place slaanesh left behind.


Great Horned Rat would be loads of his own things.
Greed, Selfishness, Cowardice...


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I guess so, I dunno maybe it's just me being old fashioned and wanting slaanesh, or a new version of, to hang around.
Perhaps that goody elf dude who went chasing has become corrupt and has taken te throne. Then we could have proper slaaneshi elves/aelfs. That'd be nice.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Charandris said:


> I guess so, I dunno maybe it's just me being old fashioned and wanting slaanesh, or a new version of, to hang around.


I don't know who the new god is but I'm wagering on Slaanesh just being gone from the AoS setting. 

Slaanesh threw a monkey wrench into 40k 3rd edition when GW tried to dumb the game down and change the target audience to 10 year olds. There's just no way to sell "the God of sexual perversion and excess" to the parents of a 10 year old. 

With this setting reboot they're solving that problem by just editing Slaanesh out. 

I'm guessing that the rumors are right and the new god is either malekith or the horned rat. I didn't think either is an acceptable replacement. Maybe malekith could be cool if he somehow absorbs some other power (e.g. Slaanesh, nagash, elf gods, etc.)

I also agree if they chose the horned rat he could be a god of pettiness, disgust, betrayal, theft, humans' fear of the dark. But who knows.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Kreuger said:


> I don't know who the new god is but I'm wagering on Slaanesh just being gone from the AoS setting.
> 
> Slaanesh threw a monkey wrench into 40k 3rd edition when GW tried to dumb the game down and change the target audience to 10 year olds. There's just no way to sell "the God of sexual perversion and excess" to the parents of a 10 year old.
> 
> ...


As pointed out in middle of last page they confirmed it is the rat.

Tbh though 40k even in current form is dumbed down for kids as well. The big thing for fantasy will be that they are going down the private press route that will mean that every month or so they can advance the story on a bit at a time. This needed something major to happen and Slaanesh going walkabout and the rat stealing his throne is a big story that could easily last as an overarching story for 6months+.
With this you will alot have smaller stories about how Gorkamorka is working out. What the little races are doing. The new elf pantheon (what i think Slaanesh is hiding in). And many more.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Charandris said:


> Perhaps that goody elf dude who went chasing has become corrupt and has taken te throne. Then we could have proper slaaneshi elves/aelfs. That'd be nice.


You mean Prince Tyrion? Former Incarnate of Light and anathema to all demonkind? Corrupted?

Unlikely IMHO.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> What the little races are doing. The new elf pantheon (what i think Slaanesh is hiding in). And many more.





> It was only when they checked the ears of the Elven Pantheon; that they discovered Slaanesh was present wearing plastic Spock ears.
> Of course after this; random ear testing became mandatory at Elf God meals


Age of Sigmar, 2nd Edition 2017


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Just wanted to share this since i notice no one else did.

Basically nurgle 2.0 is the 4th chaos god. well, meh.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

neferhet said:


> Just wanted to share this since i notice no one else did.
> 
> Basically nurgle 2.0 is the 4th chaos god. well, meh.


Blight and Pestilence incarnate with insinuation and treacherous plots. Is it just me or did Tzeentch and Nurgle have a baby? uke:


----------

